# 2 Strawberry Goals: ACCOMPLISHED



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

i had two goals this summer for the berry: a 5 pound cutt, and a kokanee. i set out saturday morning with my dad and little sister in search of both of them... as well as anything else willing to take what we offered. we got on the water around 6 am, and began to troll. i would keep this on the hush, but obviously it was no secret, as boat after boat did similar patterns as us. it felt like a little parade, because at times there would be 3 or 4 boats following each other. we trolled towards haws, and picked up a small cutt after about 10 minutes to beat the skunk. After the first fish, we couldnt keep em off our lines. we had two doubles, and nearly almost always one on for an hour and a half. about the fourth fish was a monster 26" 5.5 pound native. i felt like a little boy again!! i couldnt wipe the grin off my face for 2 days  
i made my sister hold it cuz she usually wont, but she was happy to. i didnt get a pic of it though, cuz my other pole got a fish as we were trying to take pictures.
we also finally got a small koke on an RMT dodger and pink squid on the downrigger down 30'. we could see schools of them the whole morning, but only picked up one. we caught a few more cutts when we anchored up mid morning, and one more on the way back to the ramp. it was a nice morning. i acheived my two goals for the summer, but i know there's a few more big fish in there i need to find...


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

WOW, that is awesome, nice job.


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

HOLY CRAP! :shock:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

_(O)_ nice!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

That is one great cutt you caught there! Thanks for sharing. So what's next? 20" brownie from the Provo or Weber? Good for you! Excellent post!


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Very well done. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Id mount it!! haha no but seriously nice Cutt!! And on the Briggs with Brig holding it is tooo cool. Good job.


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

Great fish! I'm jealous.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Thats one heck of a cutty! Congrats on the catch.


----------



## bucksandducks (Sep 11, 2007)

rapalahunter said:


> HOLY CRAP! :shock:


+100000


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

> That is one great cutt you caught there! Thanks for sharing. So what's next? 20" brownie from the Provo or Weber?


it probably would be, but i love lake fishing too much to spend much time on the rivers. plus, if you look at the pictures on the counter at the marina at strawberry, there are fish two and three times that big to be caught... and im due... again
dont get me wrong, i like rivers, but it seems like if i make only one or two trips a week, (to keep the wife happy) i would rather save em and go to a lake, then fish more often and hit up the provo.. thats how it was all summer, but i just picked up another job, so i work from 8 am to 9 pm. Saturday is my only half day to fish, so you better beleive ill be at the berry looking for more fish like this!!


----------



## lady amherst (Jun 10, 2008)

wow that is a mighty fine piece of work right there! holy sheets thats a monster!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Sounds like a great day! I can't wait to hit the berry in the fall!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

:shock: that a big o cutt. I would have to say he has been injoying some chubs in is life time. nice job. I wish we had are boat still. I miss that place.


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

deadicated1 invited me to come on the trip with him that morning in his boat but since they only have one downrigger and I dont have any trolling poles or jet divers yet I opted to take my boat up so I could have a downrigger to try my new rmt gear. I got stuck following some slow pokes going up the canyon so I arrived on the lake at 615 and basically did the same trolling pattern as deadicated1 just in the opposite direction. I quickly caught a 14 inch cut on pop gear and a rmt uv squid to get rid of the skunk for the day. After that I caught 3 16 to 19 inch cuts on a hyperplaid dodger and pink uv squid at around 35 feet. After trolling for awhile longer I pulled up the down rigger to change my setup since it slowed down and I had a 13 inch rainbow that wasnt strong enough to trigger the release. I then put on a silver and pink dodger and used a bright pink serpent spoon and landed my first koke for the year, to bad it was only 11 inches . The fishing slowed down around 930 for me so I tried bait fishing but had no success. I lost one bigger cut at the boat on a 100 pointer so I finally called it a day and loaded the boat up. I stopped and fished strawberry river on the way home and landed tons of little 3-4 inch fish and caught one 18 incher but got eaten alive by the bugs. Sorry I didnt load any of the pics up. I figured everyone knows what the little guys look like and deadicated1's 26 incher puts all my fish to shame.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

wow that cut is huge


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

BEAUTY FISH! FISH IS A BEAUTY!


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

WOW, nice fish, i'm still searchin for one of them in there as well. Hopefully you didn't catch the last one


----------



## Yonni (Sep 7, 2007)

Gratz I am jealous, I have caught many cutts at the berry but never a koke. Sounds like a great time. :mrgreen:


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

Nice Cutt! But it's not a Native, Bear lake cutts are not native to Strawberry they were introduced from Bear Lake to control the chub population. 
Native or not, it's a way nice cutt!


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

MINE was a native. i could tell. plus i caught him on a lure native to strawberry and nowhere else :wink: 
http://www.utahoutdoors.com/strawberryr ... -potts.htm
this site says that you are correct. however, my grandpa who has fished the berry for over 50 years, has always called em natives, so i always have too. sorry i am wrong but at least they are native to utah, right? ill try to learn what im doing and talking about before i go catch any more big fish and try to get some recognition for it


----------



## handsomefish (Nov 14, 2007)

If you want recognition, you might want to get your scale checked, If it's 26" with that girth it probably cheated you out of another pound
Very nice fish


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

i should have gotten a second opinion i guess, and the scale i used was old. oh well,my goal was a five pounder and i easily got that so its good enough for me. we are going to send it in to ksl roughin it outdoors, so hopefully it will get on. hopefully there is another one or two around next saturday morning..


----------



## lvnstmc (May 11, 2008)

AWESOME !! I am so happy for you! It is good to see a great fish like that Great pics as well.


----------



## Lakecitypirate (Mar 4, 2008)

Throw me a bone here, but how can a lure be native to a specific lake?


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

i dont really know... just being a smart azz about the native comment. but the story behind it is this- my great grandpa invented that lure, and it has been used in my family ever since. he also used to guide up there back in the day.
plus the fact that its called a STRAWBERRY wobbler; that may have something to do with it


----------

